# No Longer Activating HR-24's (or any HD-DVR)??



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi everybody, here's the background. A few years ago I upgraded to an HR-44 Genie. I did not want the Genie Clients that went with the Genie and kept my other two HR-24's. This setup, with 9 tuners for recording, has worked great for me. I've had a couple HR-24's fail and they were always replaced no problem and the new ones continued to work fine in my setup.

Last Thursday the HDD in the HR-24 in our bedroom died. Called support (I have the protection plan as well) and after going thru the teeth pulling of the L1 tech from God knows what country, reading from his script, I finally get a replacement approved. We were on vacation this week and got home today so I installed the replacement HR-24 and then went to activate it. I tried the automated system and got a "system error" so I had to call them.

I got to a human pretty quickly and he tried to activate the HR-24 and was having all kinds of problems and had to "call in the sales team". After about 15 minutes of them trying and not succeeding to activate the HR-24 the guy tells me that the sales team just said it's an old receiver and they are no longer activating them! I'm like you idiots just sent me an HR-24, why would you do that if you can't activate it?? He said they just found out about this policy. I said that I also still have an HR-24 in another room and that is working fine, and he tells me that that one may not working in the future.

He then tells me I have two choices. I can get a Genie or a Genie Mini. That's it? They don't have stand alone HD DVR's anymore? He says he'll send me a Genie. I told him I already have a Genie and as far as I know you can only have one Genie on your account. He tells me no, that's changed. I said Ok send me another Genie. A minute later he comes back and says you're right, you can only have one Genie...so now my ONLY choice is to get a mini. No I'm apparently stuck so I say fine and he says a Tech has to come out to install it and the earliest appointment is AUGUST 11th!!! Are you f*&^$%# kidding me? A MONTH wait??

Support has screwed up every aspect of this issue, from telling me the wrong order numbers, to giving me a FedEx tracking number when the replacement DVR actually came by UPS, to the reps not knowing a damn thing about what they're talking about and changing their stories.

I'm a long time D* customer, from back when you could actually install the systems yourself, and I'm also a System Administrator and computer nerd, lol, so I have a pretty good idea how things work. I knew it was going to suck when AT&T took over but they just seem to be getting worse at every turn. I know that there are a bunch of knowledgeable people here and I'd appreciate any thoughts or insight on this. Is this really a new policy about not activating HD DVR's anymore (I did see one thread on another board about a week or so ago where somebody had the same problem, but there was not much info)??

Ok, long rant over, like I said we just got back from vacation today and this was not what I wanted to deal with, lol. Any thoughts are much appreciated!

Doug


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bitterman said:


> Hi everybody, here's the background. A few years ago I upgraded to an HR-44 Genie. I did not want the Genie Clients that went with the Genie and kept my other two HR-24's. This setup, with 9 tuners for recording, has worked great for me. I've had a couple HR-24's fail and they were always replaced no problem and the new ones continued to work fine in my setup.
> 
> Last Thursday the HDD in the HR-24 in our bedroom died. Called support (I have the protection plan as well) and after going thru the teeth pulling of the L1 tech from God knows what country, reading from his script, I finally get a replacement approved. We were on vacation this week and got home today so I installed the replacement HR-24 and then went to activate it. I tried the automated system and got a "system error" so I had to call them.
> 
> ...


Most likely that your old HR24 has had the hard drive die.
If so, you can buy a hard drive and a docking station and connect it externally.
It works great. I recently transitioned to a solid state 1 terabyte drive. Wow ! Probably works a fast as your Genie.
What happens if I put a 1TB SSD in my HR44-700? | Page 40 | DBSTalk Community

I also think you should call "Customer Retention". They can probably help you. I have not heard anything about doing away with the HR24s. 
Try this number: 877-999-1083 AT&T


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

On my legacy DirecTV online account, only Genies and minis are available for lease. No more dual tuner HR’s, no TiVo THR22’s, and no HD receivers listed anymore. 

I have an owned H24 in my storage I deactivated a couple months ago. I’m going to try and get it activated quick unless it’s too late, otherwise it’ll be a permanent doorstop!


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Most likely that your old HR24 has had the hard drive die.
> If so, you can buy a hard drive and a docking station and connect it externally.
> It works great. I recently transitioned to a solid state 1 terabyte drive. Wow ! Probably works a fast as your Genie.
> What happens if I put a 1TB SSD in my HR44-700? | Page 40 | DBSTalk Community
> ...


Great ideas, thank you. Wish I had thought of the external drive before I called in the problem. I actually have hooked up external eSATA drives twice in my house to get more capacity. Both times they only lasted about a year before the drive failed. Probably my fault though for using a desktop drive and not one made for servers or NVR's. Great idea to call retention too, thx for the number!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I just got off with tier 2 Tech Support- rep's been there 7 years now and very astute on everything. He said only accounts morphed over to ATT billing are affected which started July 1st- not people on legacy billing like me. I guess we shall see once people start posting their experiences, and what billing system they are on.

@Bitterman- what billing system are you on?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I still have the option at my att.com account to order an HD-DVR.


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

codespy said:


> I just got off with tier 2 Tech Support- rep's been there 7 years now and very astute on everything. He said only accounts morphed over to ATT billing are affected which started July 1st- not people on legacy billing like me. I guess we shall see once people start posting their experiences, and what billing system they are on.
> 
> @Bitterman- what billing system are you on?


I'm switched over to AT&T billing for a while now. Actually I'm shocked that there are still people on DTV billing, from what I've read that should have been switched a while ago.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

From what I gather new accounts go on ATT. For the few of those remaining on legacy like me, the migrating supposedly stopped a while ago/last year. I do not know specifically when.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Bitterman said:


> to the reps not knowing a damn thing about what they're talking about and changing their stories.


as you did state it, you should take the wording as the rep's *personal *opinion !
So, don't trust them !


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

codespy said:


> I just got off with tier 2 Tech Support- rep's been there 7 years now and very astute on everything. He said only accounts morphed over to ATT billing are affected which started July 1st- not people on legacy billing like me. I guess we shall see once people start posting their experiences, and what billing system they are on.


Given the pending closing of the transaction that will soon see DTV spun off from AT&T to a new separate company (DIRECTV Entertainment Holdings LLC), I wouldn't think that AT&T would unilaterally be changing DTV's hardware policy right now. I'd think it would be done at the direction, or with the blessing, of the new leadership, assuming anything has actually changed. The spin-off is supposed to finalize this month or next.

Once the transaction closes, I think all DTV billing will be separated back out of the AT&T system. (That should be fun for customers, ha.) Maybe they stopped the migration from the legacy DTV to the unified AT&T billing system last year because they thought that a DTV spin-off may be on the horizon.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Once the transaction closes, I think all DTV billing will be separated back out of the AT&T system. (That should be fun for customers, ha.)
> Maybe they stopped the migration from the legacy DTV to the unified AT&T billing system last year because they thought that a DTV spin-off may be on the horizon.


All of the "owned" receivers converted to "leased" by AT&T's billing importing back to DIRECTV as "leased". That sounds about right. 

There may be room in the AT&T system for services provided to customers under contract to AT&T (such as AT&T Fiber customers or AT&T Wireless customers who bundle DIRECTV Stream). It would be good for those customers to have one provider to deal with instead of two. Making things easier for the customer has long been a hallmark of AT&T''s operations. Right? 

Hopefully the transition will not be to difficult for the company or its customers.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> There may be room in the AT&T system for services provided to customers under contract to AT&T (such as AT&T Fiber customers or AT&T Wireless customers who bundle DIRECTV Stream). It would be good for those customers to have one provider to deal with instead of two. Making things easier for the customer has long been a hallmark of AT&T''s operations. Right?


Yes, I was thinking the same thing after my earlier post. I know that there are bundling agreements in place as part of the spin-off deal, so I could certainly see DTV and DTV Stream subs who also have AT&T products (wireless and/or broadband) continuing to get a unified bill from AT&T. (That said, I don't know if AT&T TV has ever been part of unified AT&T billing; all their billing may just be paperless autopay to a registered credit card, like Netflix.) Given the fact that all Uverse TV subs (AFAIK) must also have AT&T broadband, and pricing is often done on an overall, bundled basis, I'm not sure if we'll ever see that product's billing spun out of AT&T before it simply gets shut down in a year or two.

But for standalone DTV and DTV Stream subs with no other AT&T services, I would expect their billing to shift over to the new DTV company in the coming months.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

Bitterman...Like you, I have an HR44 and 2 HR24's. A month ago I started having trouble with one of the HR24's. It was skipping and stuttering. A tech came out a few days ago and replaced the HR24 with same. He also replaced the dish. The replacement is a refurb but is working fine. Not sure why you had trouble activating yours.


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

lyradd said:


> Bitterman...Like you, I have an HR44 and 2 HR24's. A month ago I started having trouble with one of the HR24's. It was skipping and stuttering. A tech came out a few days ago and replaced the HR24 with same. He also replaced the dish. The replacement is a refurb but is working fine. Not sure why you had trouble activating yours.


Yeah, they SENT me the replacement HR24 too, then all of a sudden "we can't do that". I might try calling again to see if I get anywhere, probably retention as suggested above. Does anybody know if the retention department is still in the United States at least?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

Bitterman said:


> Yeah, they SENT me the replacement HR24 too, then all of a sudden "we can't do that". I might try calling again to see if I get anywhere, probably retention as suggested above. Does anybody know if the retention department is still in the United States at least?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I have this number for retention dept: 1-866-586-4990. I have no idea if that's correct as I have never called.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They could not activate the HR24 they sent me either, and this was almost 6 or 8 months ago. They ended up just allowing me to cancel my contract and return my Genie, and start streaming ATT TV instead. I have two HR24s, 3 H24s, and 1 H25 in a box, just wishing ATT was going to get rid of DirecTv to a company that cared about customers, but doesnt look like it will happen in my lifetime.


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

Davenlr said:


> They could not activate the HR24 they sent me either, and this was almost 6 or 8 months ago. They ended up just allowing me to cancel my contract and return my Genie, and start streaming ATT TV instead. I have two HR24s, 3 H24s, and 1 H25 in a box, just wishing ATT was going to get rid of DirecTv to a company that cared about customers, but doesnt look like it will happen in my lifetime.


Are you happy with ATT TV? How does it compare to DIRECTV? Wondering if it could be an option in the future if I run into trouble with my HR-24.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

LTYRS said:


> Are you happy with ATT TV?


check the site for appropriate forum and you'll find a lot of info regarding your OT question


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

LTYRS said:


> Are you happy with ATT TV? How does it compare to DIRECTV? Wondering if it could be an option in the future if I run into trouble with my HR-24.


Sent you a private message.


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

P Smith said:


> check the site for appropriate forum and you'll find a lot of info regarding your OT question


Thanks, will do.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> They could not activate the HR24 they sent me either, and this was almost 6 or 8 months ago. They ended up just allowing me to cancel my contract and return my Genie, and start streaming ATT TV instead. I have two HR24s, 3 H24s, and 1 H25 in a box, just wishing ATT was going to get rid of DirecTv to a company that cared about customers, but doesnt look like it will happen in my lifetime.


That reminds me that this happened to me maybe a year ago. It went up the tech train and finally got to what sounded like US support and they were eventually able to activated it. I hear there were plenty of bugs in the ATT management software that was rolled out and some have got caught in the middle. The techs were mumbling about the disaster the tools were. I think mine was related to an account transition error and how they entered the replacement HR24 in the account. The HR24 works fine so I'm not going to try to fix something not broken, but it does not show up on my equipment list (its is included in the bill of course). I suspect the next time I need tech support it will be a mess.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I had an HR24 die on me this past week. Among among my other receivers is an HR54. They sent a Genie client to replace the HR24 and told me they were no longer shipping HR24s, but they did require me to return my HR24. I’m guessing they just don’t have adequate inventory to ship out the HR24s now and are trying to refurbish enough to allow them to ship out in the future.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

gpg said:


> I had an HR24 die on me this past week. Among among my other receivers is an HR54. They sent a Genie client to replace the HR24 and told me they were no longer shipping HR24s, but they did require me to return my HR24. I'm guessing they just don't have adequate inventory to ship out the HR24s now and are trying to refurbish enough to allow them to ship out in the future.


Bingo. shortage but they also want all those old irds off because HDDvrs will start losing features soon. VOD will be one that won't work soon. All new activations should be genie and client very few exceptions.


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

gpg said:


> I had an HR24 die on me this past week. Among among my other receivers is an HR54. They sent a Genie client to replace the HR24 and told me they were no longer shipping HR24s, but they did require me to return my HR24. I'm guessing they just don't have adequate inventory to ship out the HR24s now and are trying to refurbish enough to allow them to ship out in the future.


They actually sent me a HR24.... Then wouldn't activate it...

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Must be a full moon. My HR24 started over heating and restarting. Called as was told no replacement. No tech. Nothing. Only a mini. I don’t want that. I use the tuners. Any ideas? Will they activate a HR24 if I get one on eBay. Would an external hard drive or external cooler fix? If so any recommendations for affordable ones? This is a new low in service for a company already below rock bottom.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

No, they will not activate any HR24 you can manage to get your hands on, even if it is from them (see previous comments in this thread). Your only hope is to repair yours. If it is in a cabinet, move it out where it gets good ventilation. Maybe put a laptop cooling fan under it. You can try an external drive, but you will have to switch back to the internal drive to view any current recordings.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

raromr said:


> Must be a full moon. My HR24 started over heating and restarting. Called as was told no replacement. No tech. Nothing. Only a mini. I don't want that. I use the tuners. Any ideas? Will they activate a HR24 if I get one on eBay. Would an external hard drive or external cooler fix? If so any recommendations for affordable ones? This is a new low in service for a company already below rock bottom.


What HR24 MFR is it? -100, -200 or -500? Just replace the fan and you will be good to go.

Fan replacements have been discussed in many threads here.

If DirecTV won't send and activate a replacement, they will not activate jack from somewhere else. Even if you connect an external drive, it will still likely overheat. Long term fix is just to replace the fan.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

It is an HR24-500


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Any links to where to get a fan


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

take any what will fit (take measures of your) physically, 12VDC 0.1-0.4 A (check a label of original and post it here)


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wonder what they are doing for people that only have one HR-24 when it goes bad?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

242424 said:


> Wonder what they are doing for people that only have one HR-24 when it goes bad?


Genie


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Fan seems to be part of the hard drive and I don’t want to remove the hard drive. It appears the fan is dead. Any thoughts on whether a laptop cooling pad will work?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

raromr said:


> Fan seems to be part of the hard drive


absolutely not !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

raromr said:


> It appears the fan is dead.


try blow into a compressed air and a drop of oil to fan's axel , perhaps it's just stuck


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

raromr said:


> Any thoughts on whether a laptop cooling pad will work?


perhaps little bit, much less effective then internal fan
if you're so afraid to remove broken fan, open a cover and set just any fan pointing to internal PCB/HDD


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

raromr said:


> Any links to where to get a fan


The -200's and -500's use the same fan, but be careful of the length of leads. My -200 only has a 2" long lead, while my -500's have 6" long leads for the 4wire pin connector.

Here is one link of many available out there on eBay and Amazon-

DELTA DC COOLING FAN AFB0512LB 12V 0.11A 4 pin (2" x 2") - US | eBay


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

compnurd said:


> Genie


Wonder if they will try to force a commitment......


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

Weird… my HR24-100 just went belly up. Video was skipping.. not it comes on but freezes after getting thru the checks. Can I replace internal drive or just use external? What’s the external drive I can use these days?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

cwpomeroy said:


> Weird&#8230; my HR24-100 just went belly up. Video was skipping.. not it comes on but freezes after getting thru the checks. Can I replace internal drive or just use external? What's the external drive I can use these days?


Look at the latter pages of this thread....

What happens if I put a 1TB SSD in my HR44-700?


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Would this work?

WINSINN 50mm Fan 12V Brushless 5010 50x10mm - High Speed (Pack of 5Pcs) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GX8L4K8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_TP8SCR2067MNYE5642P2


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Or this

StarTech.com 50x10mm Replacement Ball Bearing Computer Case Fan TX3/LP4 Connector - 3 pin case Fan - TX3 Fan - 50mm Fan (FAN5X1TX3) , Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006B8CM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_ZW0JRQQGR5AYJ0BVP21K


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Negative to both. Look at the model number in my link- AFB0512LB and a 4 PIN connector. Stick with that exact type and that link I shared appears to have the correct length of the leads.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

242424 said:


> Wonder if they will try to force a commitment......


I doubt it


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

compnurd said:


> I doubt it


I think I smell my 24 overheating as we speak. lol


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Got it. Thx. Ordered the one you said. Also trying the external fan. Temp was like 140. Is now under 100. This is bs that they will not replace or allow multiple genies.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

raromr said:


> allow multiple genies.


Having more than one Genie causes technical issues.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

I already have tech issues w genie and HR24s. Can’t use genie to delete any 24 recordings or genie drops off while home network. I think two would work w no clients.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

raromr said:


> I already have tech issues w genie and HR24s. Can't use genie to delete any 24 recordings or genie drops off while home network. I think two would work w no clients.


While the technical issues can be resolved it's simply not cost efficient for AT&T to do so.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

raromr said:


> Got it. Thx. Ordered the one you said. Also trying the external fan. Temp was like 140. Is now under 100. This is bs that they will not replace or allow multiple genies.


I've been replacing fans on my DVR's starting with the problematic HR24-100's since like 2013 now. I have backup fans for each model DVR I have including the 54.

It's just so much easier than going through the ATT CSR mess and days of downtime on that DVR. Plus, I never lose any of my recordings, especially since I'm using using 1 and 2 TB SSD drives. I know others here roll differently, but every household is different.


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

It's unbelievable how ATT destroyed a world class company that was once DIRECTV, what a shame.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We missed the 6th anniversary. AT&T closed the deal to buy DIRECTV on July 24th, 2015.

DIRECTV shareholders got 1.892 shares of AT&T stock plus $28.50 for each share of old DIRECTV stock.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Bitterman said:


> HDD in the HR-24 in our bedroom died.





lyradd said:


> A month ago I started having trouble with one of the HR24's.





gpg said:


> I had an HR24 die on me this past week.





raromr said:


> Must be a full moon. My HR24 started over heating and restarting





cwpomeroy said:


> Weird&#8230; my HR24-100 just went belly up.





242424 said:


> think I smell my 24 overheating as we speak. lol


Dang, something strange is going on&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;is AT&T sending out a code to kill off the HR24's?


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

James Long said:


> We missed the 6th anniversary. AT&T closed the deal to buy DIRECTV on July 24th, 2015.
> 
> DIRECTV shareholders got 1.892 shares of AT&T stock plus $28.50 for each share of old DIRECTV stock.


Good for the shareholders, bad for us.


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Dang, something strange is going on&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;is AT&T sending out a code to kill off the HR24's?


I'm standing here watching my HR-24 to see if it gasps and asks for help


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

They didn't want my HR24's back when I canceled in 2017. Hard to believe they have not had any new equipment since the HS17 and C61K's in 2016. I guess the service will die when all the equipment does.


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

So an update to my saga. I look on my account yesterday and check my order status for my tech appointment on August 11th. It says it was cancelled on July 29th!!! I immediately called them and gave the guy that answered the phone an earfull. He was going back and forth with his supervisor. Then they transferred me to the "tech department". Now had to start over and explain everything for like the 8th time. She seemed like she had more of a clue than the other people I've dealt with so I had some home. So, since I have a replacement HR-24 that they sent me sitting here doing nothing, I asked her if it can be activated. She says sure it can.  So first we go thru all the serial numbers & card numbers of all the equipment I have, which was good because they had wrong and old stuff listed on my account. Then I hook up the replacement HR24 again and we try to activate it. She's trying anything she can think of but the system keeps coming back with an error. Apparently it is true they won't activate stand alone DVR's along side Genie's anymore. The system won't let them.

So now I'm back to having to get a Mini now. Except this time she asks me if I want to install the mini myself, she'd just ship it to me?! Of course I said yes and I asked her why, a month ago when this all started, that guy said I couldn't install the mini and that a tech had to come out?? She didn't have an answer for that. Ok, they're shipping me a mini now. I then made her go through all the serial and card numbers of my equipment to verify what should be on my account and also the info on the two HR-24's I have to send back (the broken one and the new one they sent me). And explained to her that I got a letter in the snail mail saying I had to return an HR-24-100 and that model number and serial number don't match any piece of equipment I have. She tried to look up the S/N and couldn't find it anywhere. 

I dropped the two HR-24's I had at the UPS Store today and I just got two text messages from AT&T, with two different FedEx tracking numbers, of packages to be delivered to me tomorrow. Going to be interesting to see what show's up.  I've never dealt with such incompetence before, lol. Going to be interesting to see what happens going forward now that that D* is sold again...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If your Account was moved to AT&T from D*TV --Nothing for those will change --

Notably, any pay-TV customers that are now part of the new DirecTV will continue to get any bundled wireless, Internet or HBO Max services as well as associated discounts. Those customers will need to take no action, DirecTV said.

link to full Story : DirecTV separates from AT&T, unveils 'DirecTV Stream' brand | Light Reading

Only way to escape --Is Wait and see What the "NEW" Stand alone D*TV offers for New Customers ---Then Cancel your CURRENT AT&T Service and sign up for the "NEW" D*TV if that strikes your fancy


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, I called retention, gave them my 4 digit account number and told them I wanted to reactivate service. She verified the account, the password, and the owned equipment on the account, and said it would be possible to reactivate service but she couldnt do it, and transferred me to the "welcome back" department, which of course was in India or the Phillippines and of course, promptly disconnected me half way through providing my information. Calling back to 800-Directv and I get another off shore. Asked for a US rep, they said there is no way to talk to a US rep. So, once again, I am without Directv service. These people really just need to go out of business and shoot their satellites into deep space.


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

So I was eagerly waiting for me Genie Mini delivery today. I get home, open the box, and these incompetent a$$holes sent me yet another HR-24...that they won't activate!!! So I call yet again and say you sent me the wrong device. Now this person says "well since it's a replacement they automatically send you the same thing you had"!! I spent an hour on the phone with somebody Monday, supposedly everything was good and she was sending me a mini! I mean holy crap!!

So now this person tells me they can send me a genie Mini... But it's considered an "upgrade", even though I'm actually losing two tuners to record on! And that would trigger a two year contract! So I say you're basically forcing somebody into a two year contract or else i go down to two TV's?!?! Wouldn't budge!

Guess it's time to call retention. I'm currently getting $35 off a month for another year but if they want me to sign up for another two they better cut out another good chunk of the bill. Unreal! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Call the 844-822-3352 direct Tech Support number, at the prompt for which type of account, say ATT. They’ve helped me with everything in that past unless TPG changed things now. Explain everything briefly but thoroughly and demand that they activate the HR24 since they shipped it to you.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, it must be difficult for a company to be that incompetent. No wonder they are losing subscribers faster than anyone else.

At least that sets a low bar for what would constitute improvement under TPG's management.


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

Update: Called the retention phone number provided by Jimmy57 (big thanks!)near the start of this thread. Spoke with a very nice gentleman named Gary, who sounded like he was based in the US. Explained it all to him and he was relaying to his supervisors.

They tried to ship me a mini but the system wouldn't do it. Has to be a tech install... Now for August 23. OK, it is what it is at this point. 

His supervisors gave him a workaround so the mini order would not trigger a two year contract for me.

I currently have $35 a month promo off for another year. He gave me an additional $45 a month off for a year.

Free NFL Sunday Ticket for the upcoming season.

So another 19 days without our third TV. Hope this order doesn't get cancelled too! Lol

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I gave up. Retention and the "Welcome Back" crew are in opposition. 
First, they refused to reactivate my account even though retention has it in their system, with all my DVR and receivers and RID's in the system. All they had to do was pair 3 access cards, and mail them, and they could have been making $123/mo and got full price for Sunday Ticket. But NOPE, Welcome Back says two year contract, have to use their Genie and two minis, have to have an installer come do it. Told them to KMA, and said I would be watching their subscriber base shrink until they were unemployed for lack of customers.

Never in my life have I seen a company that refused to accept $123 a month for pushing a couple keys on a keyboard and mailing one envelope. 

So my attempt to get Sunday Ticket is a failure, and Ill have to settle for whatever games I can get with RedZone on Sunday, and the games on Monday and Thursday.

What was the point of that company buying 30% of a F'ed up company like ATT/DirecTV? If it isnt to shut down DirecTv and create a high end streaming service, they just wasted a LOT of money. I give DirecTv one year after Sunday Ticket drops off, and they will be bankrupt.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Bitterman said:


> Update: Called the retention phone number provided by
> I currently have $35 a month promo off for another year. He gave me an additional $45 a month off for a year.
> Free NFL Sunday Ticket for the upcoming season.


They give you the store, and wont even let me reactivate my account at full price. No wonder they are going broke.


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

Davenlr said:


> They give you the store, and wont even let me reactivate my account at full price. No wonder they are going broke.


Definitely hit or miss depending on who you speak too. How long were you a customer? 20 years or so for me, plus they've been screwing up my replacement orders for the last month so maybe that helped with what I (finally) got. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Bitterman said:


> Definitely hit or miss depending on who you speak too. How long were you a customer? 20 years or so for me, plus they've been screwing up my replacement orders for the last month so maybe that helped with what I (finally) got.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I started in 1994 ? with DirecTV and USSB, and turned off the account when ATT bought DirecTv. My account number is 0000057xx


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok just got an email from AT&T saying Please Review your AT&T order details. I'm looking it over and it has the correct date for the tech and it shows my promo discounts... Then I see "your upcoming bill total"... $309!!!

They're charging me $199 for frigging mini?!?! I was never told there was a charge for it, plus I have the protection plan. Why the hell am I paying for anything?!

I'm leary to call them back and have them screw up my order yet again. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL...what is the other $110 for? Clown College tuition?


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

b4pjoe said:


> LOL...what is the other $110 for? Clown College tuition?


Lol, that balance would be for my regular service.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Bitterman said:


> Ok just got an email from AT&T saying Please Review your AT&T order details. I'm looking it over and it has the correct date for the tech and it shows my promo discounts... Then I see "your upcoming bill total"... $309!!!
> 
> They're charging me $199 for frigging mini?!?! I was never told there was a charge for it, plus I have the protection plan. Why the hell am I paying for anything?!
> 
> ...


You get a free receiver, or upgrade every two years on the PP. What was your eligibility date for that?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Bitterman said:


> They're charging me $199 for frigging mini?!?!............


This is showing on my DirecTV account right now, if I want to purchase one....


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

codespy said:


> You get a free receiver, or upgrade every two years on the PP. What was your eligibility date for that?


I called back, I was being charged because I was getting the mini with no contract. Had to agree to a contract to get it for free, which I did. The early termination fee isn't what it used to be, plus if I decide to bail sometimes the cable company offers buyouts, and the early term fee prorated every month. I'm still getting all the discounts I posted above. Just want this to be done with this already! Damn I miss the good old, "real" D* days. Great, US based support, stuff usually done right the first time. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

codespy said:


> This is showing on my DirecTV account right now, if I want to purchase one....
> 
> View attachment 31606


Thank you for the info. I'm just done ya know? Every interaction with them is an opportunity for them to screw up. Thankfully calling the retention number has been pretty good for me, at least the people I'm dealing with seem to be in the US and understand what I'm explaining to them, lol.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> This is showing on my DirecTV account right now, if I want to purchase one....
> 
> View attachment 31606


I just called the Retention number about the 44. The CSR I spoke to gave up and sent me to "Tech Support". The tech I talked to is replacing the 44 with a 54. He told me they are not sending 44s out anymore, only 54s. No mini and no commitment. No 4K. Just a straight swap. I'll believe this when I see it. This is too good to be true. And I know they'll send me a 54 that won't have an eSATA port. That "tech" had no idea what an eSATA port is. Nothing like a well-trained "tech".

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bitterman said:


> Thank you for the info. I'm just done ya know? Every interaction with them is an opportunity for them to screw up. Thankfully calling the retention number has been pretty good for me, at least the people I'm dealing with seem to be in the US and understand what I'm explaining to them, lol.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I think I just went down the same rabbit hole you're suffering thru.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> I just called the Retention number about the 44. The CSR I spoke to gave up and sent me to "Tech Support". The tech I talked to is replacing the 44 with a 54. He told me they are not sending 44s out anymore, only 54s. No mini and no commitment. No 4K. Just a straight swap. I'll believe this when I see it. This is too good to be true. And I know they'll send me a 54 that won't have an eSATA port. That "tech" had no idea what an eSATA port is. Nothing like a well-trained "tech".
> 
> Rich


Did you ask for a 4k "upgrade" or 4K to be active on your account?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Bitterman said:


> The early termination fee isn't what it used to be


What is it? Say, for 12 months? I guess I could sign up for it, get free Sunday Ticket, then cancel after 12 months when they jack the price up. Might be cheaper than paying for Sunday Ticket full price like I was planning on.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> What is it? Say, for 12 months? I guess I could sign up for it, get free Sunday Ticket, then cancel after 12 months when they jack the price up. Might be cheaper than paying for Sunday Ticket full price like I was planning on.


20 bucks a month


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

compnurd said:


> 20 bucks a month


Yep, then gets prorated minus $20 a month for each month you continue on the contract.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Did you ask for a 4k "upgrade" or 4K to be active on your account?


No. I told the CSR that I had no interest in 4K, he said that wasn't a problem. Do I believe I'm gonna get a 54? No. I expect to see an HR44-500.

Rich


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Rich said:


> No. I told the CSR that I had no interest in 4K, he said that wasn't a problem. Do I believe I'm gonna get a 54? No. I expect to see an HR44-500.
> 
> Rich


You'll get what the warehouse has and you'll like it!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bitterman said:


> The early termination fee isn't what it used to be...


The ETF has been "up to" $20/month for at least 13 years.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

harsh said:


> The ETF has been "up to" $20/month for at least 13 years.


Have you ever heard of anyone being charged less if they are charged at all?


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

harsh said:


> The ETF has been "up to" $20/month for at least 13 years.


It was $500 or so when I first started many moons ago. I don't care how long it's been at its current rate, it is much lower than when I first signed up. I'm now in a two year contract. $240 early termination fee. $10 off each month you're on the contract. No big deal. If I decide to bail a lot of times Spectrum has buy out deals.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bitterman said:


> It was $500 or so when I first started many moons ago. I don't care how long it's been at its current rate, it is much lower than when I first signed up. I'm now in a two year contract. $240 early termination fee. $10 off each month you're on the contract. No big deal. If I decide to bail a lot of times Spectrum has but it deals.


$20 per remaining month ... so a two year commitment would lead to up to $480 as an ETF.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bitterman said:


> It was $500 or so when I first started many moons ago.


Many moons ago, the equipment was considered "owned" and could be readily re-sold when you cancelled. That was four DIRECTVs ago.


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

James Long said:


> $20 per remaining month ... so a two year commitment would lead to up to $480 as an ETF.


No, it's $10 a month now, $240 for two years. At least that's the deal I got.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

studechip said:


> Have you ever heard of anyone being charged less if they are charged at all?


Only in a situation where the subscriber moved to an unserviceable address.

I recall a comment somewhere about someone going to bat on behalf of a deceased family member (moving to Heaven?) but I don't recall hearing the resolution.


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

harsh said:


> Many moons ago, the equipment was considered "owned" and could be readily re-sold when you cancelled. That was four DIRECTVs ago.


Yeah the good old days. I remember going to Walmart and getting self installation kits. 18" round dish and two receivers. I still have one of those old standard def receivers, and a couple of old standard def DirecTivo's, lol, which I had upgraded with larger hard drives!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Bitterman said:


> Yeah the good old days. I remember going to Walmart and getting self installation kits. 18" round dish and two receivers.


Yeah I installed a few of those for family and friends over the years.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bitterman said:


> No, it's $10 a month now, $240 for two years. At least that's the deal I got.


I wish you the best of luck if you don't go the full term.

The current English-language packages page shows that the ETF is still $20/month:








From the Fee Schedule (effective 11/17/2020 forward):








The fee schedule is .


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

harsh said:


> I wish you the best of luck if you don't go the full term.
> 
> The current English-language packages page shows that the ETF is still $20/month:
> View attachment 31609
> ...


What I posted is the order confirmation email I got from them, so I have it in writing, from them. Hope it doesn't come to that but I think I have a good foot too stand on if push comes to shove.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bitterman said:


> What I posted is the order confirmation email I got from them, so I have it in writing, from them. Hope it doesn't come to that but I think I have a good foot too stand on if push comes to shove.


Good to know ... Did they charge you an activation fee?


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

James Long said:


> Good to know ... Did they charge you an activation fee?


Nope. The retention department did all this since their idiot tech support people, in who knows what country, have been screwing up for weeks. I've been down a TV for over a month now and it will be at least another 17 days before it will be up and running again. I told retention on the phone that I didn't want to be under contract to get the mini, but the only way to do that was for them to charge me $199 for it. So I took the contract to get it for free and will fight them down the road to get out of it if needed, but man, I just want this to be over and all my tv's to work. I'll be getting $80 off my bill for the next year, can try for more discounts when that is over, and got the NFL Sunday Ticket for the upcoming season (I personally don't care about football but the wife likes it so it's a win, lol).

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

studechip said:


> Have you ever heard of anyone being charged less if they are charged at all?


If you have billing issues with AT&T/DirecTV and get to the point of dealing with the Office of the President, they will wave ETF if you cancel. At least they did for me.
With new people in control, who knows.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> No. I told the CSR that I had no interest in 4K, he said that wasn't a problem. Do I believe I'm gonna get a 54? No. I expect to see an HR44-500.
> 
> Rich


Well, I was wrong. I got an HR44-200. I've never had a 200 Genie. What luck.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Well, I was wrong. I got an HR44-200. I've never had a 200 Genie. What luck.
> 
> Rich


I have had a HR44-200 Since 2014 and it still working well --with it's same Hard drive -I have a Hr22-100 form 2009 that is still recording and playing on the same hard drive as day one. I contribute that fact to them have been Connected to Battery Backups since they arrived :thumbsup:

The only way to get a HR54 is to request 4k Service --That's why you did not get one NO MATTER what they told you to get you off the phone.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> I have had a HR44-200 Since 2014 and it still working well --with it's same Hard drive -I have a Hr22-100 form 2009 that is still recording and playing on the same hard drive as day one. I contribute that fact to them have been Connected to Battery Backups since they arrived :thumbsup:


I've always protected my DVRs with UPS devices, you've just got better luck than I do. I've always liked the HRs that end in 200, perhaps this one will work well too.

Rich


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

studechip said:


> Have you ever heard of anyone being charged less if they are charged at all?


I had 18 months left on my contract when they couldnt get my HR24 activated, and I pitched a fit, and they let me out of the contract and signed me up for ATT TV instead. Then when they couldnt get that to work right at my home (DVR kept cutting out several times a night using ATT fiber) they just let me go from video, but I kept the ATT fiber.


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

WestDC said:


> I have had a HR44-200 Since 2014 and it still working well --with it's same Hard drive -I have a Hr22-100 form 2009 that is still recording and playing on the same hard drive as day one. I contribute that fact to them have been Connected to Battery Backups since they arrived
> 
> The only way to get a HR54 is to request 4k Service --That's why you did not get one NO MATTER what they told you to get you off the phone.


Yep, I'm a Sys Admin at my job and every computer and monitor is on a UPS. Same at my house, all computers and receivers. Brown outs and quick power blips kill electronics!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Bitterman said:


> Yep, I'm a Sys Admin at my job and every computer and monitor is on a UPS. Same at my house, all computers and receivers. Brown outs and quick power blips kill electronics!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Yep--mine as well


----------



## zcarguy (Oct 18, 2005)

I must me a lucky guy. I just deactivated an old HR21 and activated an HR-24. It was a refurbished unit I got "from a guy". I was concerned they would not activate it because it did not come from Directv..... Called the number on the sticker and all went very smooth....


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

zcarguy said:


> I must me a lucky guy. I just deactivated an old HR21 and activated an HR-24. It was a refurbished unit I got "from a guy". I was concerned they would not activate it because it did not come from Directv..... Called the number on the sticker and all went very smooth....


But do you also have a genie? That's what's screwing me up. They're still activating stand alone HR-24's I believe.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

zcarguy said:


> I must me a lucky guy. I just deactivated an old HR21 and activated an HR-24. It was a refurbished unit I got "from a guy". I was concerned they would not activate it because it did not come from Directv..... Called the number on the sticker and all went very smooth....


Are you on a D*TV Account ---or a AT&T account --(meaning) was your account moved to AT&T when they bought it 2015?


----------



## zcarguy (Oct 18, 2005)

Bitterman said:


> But do you also have a genie? That's what's screwing me up. They're still activating stand alone HR-24's I believe.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I actually have an HR 54. And a few HR2X....


----------



## zcarguy (Oct 18, 2005)

WestDC said:


> Are you on a D*TV Account ---or a AT&T account --(meaning) was your account moved to AT&T when they bought it 2015?


My account is DTV..


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

zcarguy said:


> My account is DTV..


As I was told by a DirecTV higher-up a couple weeks ago, being on Legacy billing and having a HR54 with dual tuner receivers like I have, gets your foot in the door for the ability to still activate HR24's on the account, rather than only mini's. If you have HS17, that's obvious you only get mini's, and if you're on ATT billing, you are screwed too- only mini's will be activated.


----------



## zcarguy (Oct 18, 2005)

codespy said:


> As I was told by a DirecTV higher-up a couple weeks ago, being on Legacy billing and having a HR54 with dual tuner receivers like I have, gets your foot in the door for the ability to still activate HR24's on the account, rather than only mini's. If you have HS17, that's obvious you only get mini's, and if you're on ATT billing, you are screwed too- only mini's will be activated.


Well my experience this week confirms that. Not sure what the difference is? I am happy my account has never been converted. I heard they stopped converting to ATT accounts a while back. Wonder what will happen now that ATT in not part of the new DirectTV? I don't have any minis on my account and would rather not have any if I can help it.... On a side note I just saw your signature... Do you really have 15 receivers on your account? That is crazy!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Technically 15 Plus a 4K mini, but the first one is free.


----------



## zcarguy (Oct 18, 2005)

codespy said:


> Technically 15 Plus a 4K mini, but the first one is free.


Your bill must be crazy high.. I thought accounts were limited to 8 to 10 receivers?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

zcarguy said:


> Your bill must be crazy high.. I thought accounts were limited to 8 to 10 receivers?


Not at all the case. My brother has over 12 on his DirecTV account.

I posted this early last year after a friendly call to DirecTV....

_CSR's at times joke how many I have, but one CSR said I don't have anything close to what Mark Attanasio has (owner of a certain MLB team)- CSR said he had over 50 IRD's on his account!_


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Resurrecting a old thread. Long time Directv customer 20+ year. My account is with Directv not ATT. My set up is 2 HR24s and a HR44 Genie. The HR24-200 started smoking last week and died. Called for a replacement and was told they would replace like for like so another HR24, so I think all is well. Replacement shows up today and it’s a mini genie. Several calls to different numbers departments ultimately get the same answer, they are no longer shipping replacement HR24s. 
I am not happy to hear this. Anyone have any luck getting a HR24 recently. I wasn’t impressed with a mini genie I had years ago. Are they responsive, dual buffers, live buffers like the HR24? I know they use the Genie tuners.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

The current info is, or at least was, that you can still get an HR24 if your account is DirecTV so that info must have changed recently if they are telling you that you can no longer get an HR24. Bummer.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> The current info is, or at least was, that you can still get an HR24 if your account is DirecTV so that info must have changed recently if they are telling you that you can no longer get an HR24. Bummer.


Thanks for the reply. All my bills are from Directv. One call gave me a choice of providers, no luck. At one point they transferred me to legacy department, still no luck. Any magic number to try?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ticmxman said:


> Any magic number to try?


Find here ph# of Office of President DTV


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

I contacted the office of the president and the HR24s are phased out. It might be possible to buy one from Solid Signal but they couldn’t guarantee activation would occur. And that would add a two year commitment.

So today I finally got a competent customer service rep who got the mini genie activated. Yesterday I tried to get it activated and went through pitiful untrained customer service rep who waisted my time for over a hour. He kept repeating the same script ignoring my suggestion that ultimately turned out to be the hold up that today’s rep quickly recognized. 

Ultimately the experience has me looking for what might be another option if my remaining HR24 dies and the mini genie proves unsatisfactory.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ticmxman said:


> I contacted the office of the president and the HR24s are phased out. It might be possible to buy one from Solid Signal but they couldn’t guarantee activation would occur. And that would add a two year commitment.
> 
> So today I finally got a competent customer service rep who got the mini genie activated. Yesterday I tried to get it activated and went through pitiful untrained customer service rep who waisted my time for over a hour. He kept repeating the same script ignoring my suggestion that ultimately turned out to be the hold up that today’s rep quickly recognized.
> 
> Ultimately the experience has me looking for what might be another option if my remaining HR24 dies and the mini genie proves unsatisfactory.


If you purchase from Solid Signal, they will get it activated for you, or they won't sell it to you. It is a safe bet to at least try with them. However, if you have already moved forward with a Genie and mini, you won't be unhappy with it.


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

ticmxman said:


> Resurrecting a old thread. Long time Directv customer 20+ year. My account is with Directv not ATT. My set up is 2 HR24s and a HR44 Genie. The HR24-200 started smoking last week and died. Called for a replacement and was told they would replace like for like so another HR24, so I think all is well. Replacement shows up today and it’s a mini genie. Several calls to different numbers departments ultimately get the same answer, they are no longer shipping replacement HR24s.
> I am not happy to hear this. Anyone have any luck getting a HR24 recently. I wasn’t impressed with a mini genie I had years ago. Are they responsive, dual buffers, live buffers like the HR24? I know they use the Genie tuners.


After a few months now with the mini I was basically forced into, lol, I can say I really haven't had any problems with it. Responsive, has double play, etc.,. Only thing I dislike is I lost two+ tuners compared to my previous setup. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Bitterman said:


> After a few months now with the mini I was basically forced into, lol, I can say I really haven't had any problems with it. Responsive, has double play, etc.,. Only thing I dislike is I lost two+ tuners compared to my previous setup.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Appreciate you sharing that. Hopefully my experience will be the same.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

ticmxman said:


> Appreciate you sharing that. Hopefully my experience will be the same.


You’ll be fine. I was glad to get rid of my slower than molasses HR24.

Sorry Rich………..


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Waiting for someone with a single HR-24 on an old DTV account to ask for a replacement to see what receiver they offer.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a PP upgrade eligible as of yesterday 1/11/2022. I’m on Legacy billing, so I’ll probably call and check in sometime soon to see what they are offering on an account like mine. My last free upgrade in June, 2020 I got another HR24.


----------



## bmilacek (Aug 28, 2006)

242424 said:


> Waiting for someone with a single HR-24 on an old DTV account to ask for a replacement to see what receiver they offer.


Was just told today there was "no option to replace receiver" when chatting with a CSR trying to get a replacement HR-24 due to a failed hard drive.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bmilacek said:


> Was just told today there was "no option to replace receiver" when chatting with a CSR trying to get a replacement HR-24 due to a failed hard drive.


Specifically what did they offer as a solution to your failed HR24?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

bmilacek said:


> Was just told today there was "no option to replace receiver" when chatting with a CSR trying to get a replacement HR-24 due to a failed hard drive.


Well, if your issue is HD only --I suggest you get and add an external HD to the receiver if your goal is to keep what you have


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

bmilacek said:


> Was just told today there was "no option to replace receiver" when chatting with a CSR trying to get a replacement HR-24 due to a failed hard drive.


They had to have offered you something?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bmilacek said:


> Was just told today there was "no option to replace receiver" when chatting with a CSR trying to get a replacement HR-24 due to a failed hard drive.





harsh said:


> Specifically what did they offer as a solution to your failed HR24?





242424 said:


> They had to have offered you something?


Any solution offered by CSR ?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a HD failing in an HR54-500. Made the first call which I was dreading. The CSR took me through all of the BS steps. He ran the same system test that I could of ran which came back OK. Told me I don't have any issues and there was nothing more He could do. 
My receiver resets itself at least daily, sometimes more. When it resets I get a message that a problem has been detected in the storage device, the system will scan the disc and attempt to fix it. 
My desire is for them to send me a replacement that I can install myself.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

^ Call them back and tell them it won't power on and you've tried several different electrical outlets.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Next time you call-

Call advanced tech support at 844-822-3352, indicate if it’s a DirecTV or ATT account at the prompt and tell that agent that the HR54 does not power up anymore, no lights no nothing and that it’s been like that for days.

Let’s see what they offer you- either another HR54 replacement or if they try to talk you into a Genie 2. It may depend on if you have other DVR’s or Clients on your current setup.

Do you have the PP?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I WANT MORE said:


> My desire is for them to send me a replacement that I can install myself.


The existence of this thread suggests that you missed the boat.

Consider contacting the office of the President. CSRs typically can't override established policy.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

codespy said:


> Next time you call-
> 
> Call advanced tech support at 844-822-3352, indicate if it’s a DirecTV or ATT account at the prompt and tell that agent that the HR54 does not power up anymore, no lights no nothing and that it’s been like that for days.
> 
> ...


On second note, don't call that number around 5pm CST on Fridays. I typically/always called at the start of the workweek in the mornings and got a USA rep every time. Today was different for me, for the first time.

I called that number since it always solved my problems in the past, even though I was referencing my PP free upgrade. I wanted to see if I can still get another free HR24 (on my legacy account) via the PP upgrade. Here is how it went-

1st call today around 4:30pm- Mel? answered, but she had quite the broken English (VERY difficult to understand). I quickly ended the call saying there was a lot of static on the phone line and said I would call back.

2nd call 2 minutes later- Jane? answered (Her English was much better, but still a strong accent) and after the initial dialogue she had to put me on hold to research but disconnected me 3 1/2 minutes into the call. I had given her a callback number at her request earlier in the dialogue.

3rd time- Phone rang back right away- It was Jane. She apologized, and I then said I accidentally got disconnected when I was put on hold. She said 'No, you disconnected.' (I was a little surprised at her clapback, as I was on speaker phone on my landline phone, which was sitting in on my desk- I was not holding it). We moved on to the basis of the call, reiterated what I was looking for and she said I can assist you with that. She then put me on hold again, 10 seconds later the line was disconnected- same occurrence as described above. Not wanting to go thru this charade tonight with her calling me back, I left the phone on beeping, then I clicked off about 10 minutes later. I did not want her calling me back with this many problems so early on. I then discovered another detail-

On my HR24 caller ID when she called back, it rang up as *MCK02__Antipulo 877-211-1997. The 877 number is a valid DirecTV number when one calls it back, but Antipulo seems to be in the Philippines. I then made the choice not to deal with this crap on a Friday night. I will call back on my usual Monday morning, hoping for a normal 1st shifter USA agent. Uggh.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

For how long are you able to suspend your D* account?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I WANT MORE said:


> For how long are you able to suspend your D* account?


You most suspend your DIRECTV account for at least 30 days and no longer than 6 months. A fee of up to $7.00 per month will be applied.


----------



## Blackloz (Aug 23, 2011)

bmilacek said:


> Was just told today there was "no option to replace receiver" when chatting with a CSR trying to get a replacement HR-24 due to a failed hard drive.


I had that same issue and I just ended up buying a 2TB hard drive from Best Buy and swapping it out myself. Now my HR24 works great again and with much more recording space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Update on this original thread title-

This applies to anyone who has, wants or is replacing a HD or HD-DVR. I am on DirecTV Legacy billing and in my 24th year with them.

-After extensively speaking to an experienced Loyalty/retention agent based in the USA today for almost two hours, the only receivers DirecTV is offering for both Legacy and ATT billing customers are Genies and Clients. No more H24's, HR24's etc. PERIOD.
-Using the protection plan to replace a dead H2x or HR2x IRD will net you a Client only, and you will need to upgrade to a Genie if none exists on your account.
-Using the protection plan to utilize your free upgrade after two years will net you a Client only, and you will need to upgrade to a Genie if none exists on your account.
-On my DirecTV.com 'manage equipment' page, there an option to order a new receiver (you have to call the number listed when you click 'purchase'). 7 receivers are listed including HD, HD-DVR's and even the TiVo HD-DVR. She said that is an error and should not be shown with all of those options. They can only complete an order for a Genie or Clients.
-She said her screen is locked out from even attempting to order a HD Receiver, HD-DVR. She also checked with supervisor, and also Equipment Tech Dept.- same answer.

She mentioned towards the end of my call (via suggestion from the Equipment Tech Department) that Solid Signal is still an option to get a HD or HD-DVR. I quickly went on SS during our call to order one at her suggestion. She immediately credited my account the $213 it cost me to purchase one from SS. (They currently have a coupon code for $10 off too- 'welcome10' or something like that).

Lastly- I asked her if DirecTV will still activate a HD receiver sitting on my shelf? She said that option may be going away in the future on my residential account (no way to indicate when) but she checked and was able to activate it right away. I decided to activate it just in case, so I'm not kicking myself later if that window closes without warning. HD receiver is still better than a Client in my book.

My entire family despises Clients (they mostly hate the GUI), plus we want tuners and not all our eggs in one basket like the Genie/client setup.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

codespy said:


> Update on this original thread title-
> 
> This applies to anyone who has, wants or is replacing a HD or HD-DVR. I am on DirecTV Legacy billing and in my 24th year with them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your struggle and your heads-up information


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

So it sounds like you'll be forced into a 2 year contract if you just have a single HR-24? Not sure I would do that......


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

242424 said:


> So it sounds like you'll be forced into a 2 year contract if you just have a single HR-24? Not sure I would do that......


You have no choice


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

P Smith said:


> You have no choice


Youtube TV is a choice


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

242424 said:


> So it sounds like you'll be forced into a 2 year contract if you just have a single HR-24? Not sure I would do that......


I'm self-installing, no truck roll. I'll be getting STMax for the 2022 season so I'm not going anywhere for the next year.

Commitment-
12 months for existing customers who elect to have new or upgraded Leased Equipment shipped to them.
24 months for all new customers, existing customers, and Movers Customers who upgrade to Leased Equipment that involves professional installation.

I will also add that since there's no chance of me getting a HD receiver or HD-DVR for a PP upgrade in two years, I will be cancelling the basic PP shortly. I can fix all my DVR's (with the exception of a motherboard failure)- I have plenty of parts and there's plenty online if I need any more. I have enough receivers anyways (I think, Lol...). That will save me $9.44/mth or $113 and change per year. Before I do that, I'm going to load up on some free remote controls from DirecTV PP while I still have it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

codespy said:


> Before I do that, I'm going to load up on some free remote controls from DirecTV PP while I still have it.


and sell them for high profit !


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

242424 said:


> Youtube TV is a choice


Depending on the programming you require, it _may_ be a choice.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> and sell them for high profit !


Since anyone can buy them on Amazon for under $8, it is unlikely to be a highly profitable endeavor.


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

take the hdd out of the hr24 they sent you, or in my case i have genies all over the place i cant use and they are bigger, and let if format. 

Good to go!!!


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

Davenlr said:


> They could not activate the HR24 they sent me either, and this was almost 6 or 8 months ago. They ended up just allowing me to cancel my contract and return my Genie, and start streaming ATT TV instead. I have two HR24s, 3 H24s, and 1 H25 in a box, just wishing ATT was going to get rid of DirecTv to a company that cared about customers, but doesnt look like it will happen in my lifetime.


LOL thats really funny that Directv is seperated during the posting of this. Love it. not in my lifetime, happens the next month.....anyhow theres no att tv anymore and made stream identical to directv lineup again minus NFL ST


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

JodeanSS said:


> LOL thats really funny that Directv is seperated during the posting of this. Love it. not in my lifetime, happens the next month.....anyhow theres no att tv anymore and made stream identical to directv lineup again minus NFL ST


Stream/ATT TV has had a similar line up to the Sat Service for over 2 years now


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

JodeanSS said:


> take the hdd out of the hr24 they sent you, or in my case i have genies all over the place i cant use and they are bigger, and let if format.
> 
> Good to go!!!


What the…..what??


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

codespy said:


> What the…..what??


whats so hard to understand, put a new hard drive in, hes got one in the one they sent him. Its easier than dealing with directv re replacement, and now that a new one cant be activated it solves the problem completely. Oh no....dont break the warranty seal on the boxes that are all decommissioned. LOL


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

compnurd said:


> Stream/ATT TV has had a similar line up to the Sat Service for over 2 years now


No it just recently became identical


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

It is not now nor ever was identical. Similar but not identical.


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

b4pjoe said:


> It is not now nor ever was identical. Similar but not identical.


Its close enough, the original ATtv was no where near the directv lineup


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

JodeanSS said:


> Its close enough, the original ATtv was no where near the directv lineup


Wrong. When ATT TV launched it launched with a very similar line up to now and that of Sat. It was only different when it was Directv now


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

JodeanSS said:


> whats so hard to understand, put a new hard drive in, hes got one in the one they sent him. Its easier than dealing with directv re replacement, and now that a new one cant be activated it solves the problem completely. Oh no....dont break the warranty seal on the boxes that are all decommissioned. LOL


I was trying to figure out who you were responding to, as this thread is six months old now (you arrived a little late to the party).

As the 24’s run super slow with stock 500G HDD’s as it is, throwing a 1 or 2TB HDD will magnify the slowness and remote response and is not a good recommendation. Trust me, I’m living proof to this day doing that.

It’s already been suggested the OP use a SSD with his 24 which would be a big benefit, and not deal with DirecTV as they are ONLY sending out Genies and Mini’s now as replacements- period.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

carl6 said:


> If you purchase from Solid Signal, they will get it activated for you, or they won't sell it to you. It is a safe bet to at least try with them. However, if you have already moved forward with a Genie and mini, you won't be unhappy with it.


When I was on the phone with Loyalty CSR last Sunday to cash in on my PP free upgrade (See my full post from earlier), I ordered the HR24 for residential account from SS and the DirecTV CSR immediately credited my account the entire cost and put notes in the system to activate receiver once it arrived several days later.

I got an email Monday morning from Signal Connect saying HR24’s are ‘discontinued from my account’ (had 13 of them still active) but they could get me a H24 for $99 and they would charge me another $149 for activation.

I called the guy right away and explained my Sunday experience with DirecTV CSR and the credit and notes in the system on my account. He agreed to ship anyways and complete the order knowing I would be calling DirecTV to activate, which they did via my chat (iMessage) with them on Thursday last week.

So it worked, but not without a couple bumps in the road. I’m not sure what SS would have charged me if they did the activation after the $220 cost for the HR24 and shipping, but I would assume at least another $149 based on their estimate to activate a H24 receiver. I’m also not sure why an H24 was available and suddenly not a HR24 (still advertised at their website) when both IRD’s are not available anymore for residential accounts at DirecTV.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

codespy said:


> When I was on the phone with Loyalty CSR last Sunday to cash in on my PP free upgrade (See my full post from earlier), I ordered the HR24 for residential account from SS and the DirecTV CSR immediately credited my account the entire cost and put notes in the system to activate receiver once it arrived several days later.
> 
> I got an email Monday morning from Signal Connect saying HR24’s are ‘discontinued from my account’ (had 13 of them still active) but they could get me a H24 for $99 and they would charge me another $149 for activation.
> 
> ...



So you got it activated?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

west99999 said:


> So you got it activated?


Yes I did, and believe it or not it got activated via chat with DirecTV so I didn’t have to call in on phone. They saw the notes on my account from the previous Sunday. I just had to provide the RID and access card number.

The one I received from SS was a HR24-200. I was surprised to see it was reconditioned on 3/22/2021 and when I opened it up, there was a new 500GB Seagate HDD installed with manufacture date of 3/8/2021. There was not one of those tamper stickers either, like they used to put on in the past. That’s the first reconditioned HR24 I ever received with a new HDD installed in all my years.


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

compnurd said:


> Wrong. When ATT TV launched it launched with a very similar line up to now and that of Sat. It was only different when it was Directv now


I couldnt sell anyone att tv now when it launched, it was missing all the sports channels. I know this because we were the first to get the ATT boxes for demo. No sports on it. Then they changed it later with all sports channels like now.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

codespy said:


> Yes I did, and believe it or not it got activated via chat with DirecTV so I didn’t have to call in on phone. They saw the notes on my account from the previous Sunday. I just had to provide the RID and access card number.
> 
> The one I received from SS was a HR24-200. I was surprised to see it was reconditioned on 3/22/2021 and when I opened it up, there was a new 500GB Seagate HDD installed with manufacture date of 3/8/2021. There was not one of those tamper stickers either, like they used to put on in the past. That’s the first reconditioned HR24 I ever received with a new HDD installed in all my years.


Well good job I guess. Not sure why you wanted old equipment so badly you went through all that. Eventually streaming and satellite will be combined but not on those old 24s!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Well good job I guess. Not sure why you wanted old equipment so badly you went through all that. Eventually streaming and satellite will be combined but not on those old 24s!


Although it was made in 2010, my 24’s are actually faster than both my HR54/C61K because I use 1TB SS drives with them. The 6TB HDD in my 54 is about 72% filled, so the remote response/navigation thru menus has definitively slowed down and noticeably slower than the 24’s with SS drives.

I will add that the 24’s also still have-

-Native control as opposed to the Genie
-Caller ID
-Music and photos which we still use (mostly for playing family videos on any TV- files stored on our PC)
-A better option for playing Pandora in the background
-GUI interface which the family prefers vs the Genie GUI.

Yes- the end will come at some point of all IRD’s and will make the switch when the end arrives. For now, our Spectrum internet by us with is too unreliable- way more lengthy outages (many for several hours in 2021), compared to Satellite rainfade which happened for only few minutes a couple of times last year. There’s other reasons for having more boxes and more tuners too, which I will not get into at the moment. 👍


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JodeanSS said:


> I couldnt sell anyone att tv now when it launched, it was missing all the sports channels.


AT&T Now was DIRECTV Now and not the same as AT&T TV. The "Now" services were more limited ... AT&T TV launched with a nearly identical line up as DIRECTV satellite (and has since become AT&T Stream).


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

My HR24s and HR44 have been humming along fine for years. Each is connected to a UPS as we have frequent one second power outages in S Florida, especially during summer thunderstorm season.

Need to add a HR54 to get 4K. I assume they will want the HR44 disconnected as I recall only one Genie per account. Will they want to decommission the HR24s or are they still good as long as they are running?

Anything else I should know before requesting the 54?

Thanks!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

It might be iffy even being able to get an HR54 now. If they will give you one you can keep the HR24s.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

b4pjoe said:


> It might be iffy even being able to get an HR54 now. If they will give you one you can keep the HR24s.


but there is high chance they will force you take HS17 and C61K


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

P Smith said:


> but there is high chance they will force you take HS17 and C61K


For sure they will at least try to move you in that direction.


----------



## slickpete (Apr 25, 2019)

reading some of this had me wondering.. so my hr24-200 died and they just replaced it with a new hr24-500 are we seeing they no longer do this?

from reading this i could have just put a new HDD in it and it would have formatted itself and took off?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

First point they didn't replace it with a new HR24-500. It was a refurbished unit. They haven't made them in years. And that is correct they are no longer sending out HR24s...only clients as people here have reported. And yes you could have replaced the HDD and it would format itself and take off.


----------



## slickpete (Apr 25, 2019)

b4pjoe said:


> First point they didn't replace it with a new HR24-500. It was a refurbished unit. They haven't made them in years. And that is correct they are no longer sending out HR24s...only clients as people here have reported. And yes you could have replaced the HDD and it would format itself and take off.


ok.. new to me i guess.. so what is the plan for people who have equipment then as it goes bad.. you can put out genies in my case since i have too much equipment.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

From what people here have posted your options are genie clients that either interact through an HR54 or an HS17.


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

P Smith said:


> but there is high chance they will force you take HS17 and C61K


Thanks. Moving this discussion to the HR54 thread as it more properly belongs there.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HofstraJet said:


> Thanks. Moving this discussion to the HR54 thread as it more properly belongs there.


Don't be surprised if that doesn't change DIRECTV's policy.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Sending my receivers back today. I have an HR21,23,34,44,CK61, and WVB that they apparently don't want back. Also (2) Am21s, and an LCC.
I will be listing them all for sale. What is the latest on D* activating the HRs?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I WANT MORE said:


> Sending my receivers back today. I have an HR21,23,34,44,CK61, and WVB that they apparently don't want back. Also (2) Am21s, and an LCC.
> I will be listing them all for sale. What is the latest on D* activating the HRs?


Good luck with your sale -- just like D*tv Doesn't want them back --D*tv Won't activate them either on any account


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I WANT MORE said:


> What is the latest on D* activating the HRs?


It seems as though the AT&T policy of not re-activating equipment on a different account is still in play.

DIRECTV wants to streamline their support process (provided by AT&T?) so I don't see them reversing this policy.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Sending my receivers back today. I have an HR21,23,34,44,CK61, and WVB that they apparently don't want back. Also (2) Am21s, and an LCC.
> I will be listing them all for sale. What is the latest on D* activating the HRs?


Are your AM21’s still functional?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

codespy said:


> Are your AM21’s still functional?


Sure are.


----------



## Claude A Greiner (Dec 8, 2018)

Funny thing I cancelled a few months ago and they made a big stink over sending back (7)HR24’s I had on my account that I bought outright 12 years ago. 

I tried arguing with them but it wasn’t worth it dealing with the idiots in the Philippines

On commercial accounts they are allowing us to use the H44 in place of H25’s. They are literally disabling 4 of the tubers to operate as a single tuner. 

If they want to do this stupidity by not allowing H24’a why not just allow multiple genies and disable the server functionality?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Claude A Greiner said:


> If they want to do this stupidity by not allowing H24’a why not just allow multiple genies and disable the server functionality?


How would they wire multiple Genies?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The limitation on multiple genies is a policy one, not a technical one. I have had (with pre-production engineering equipment) two genies plus other HR2x series all running at the same time. I no longer do, and would not be able to reactivate any of the older equipment now that it is shut off. But it did work.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

harsh said:


> How would they wire multiple Genies?


They are wired the same way --All with a Single Rg6 back to a swim splitter


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

carl6 said:


> The limitation on multiple genies is a policy one, not a technical one. I have had (with pre-production engineering equipment) two genies plus other HR2x series all running at the same time. I no longer do, and would not be able to reactivate any of the older equipment now that it is shut off. But it did work.


Same here.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

carl6 said:


> The limitation on multiple genies is a policy one, not a technical one. I have had (with pre-production engineering equipment) two genies plus other HR2x series all running at the same time. I no longer do, and would not be able to reactivate any of the older equipment now that it is shut off. But it did work.


I can see one or two Genies but the proposition was that they would somehow use Genie Lites (and presumably Genie Minis) in place of H25s in enviroments with lots of displays. I reason that this might require some fairly careful (and trivial to screw up) partitioning of the cabling network.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

harsh said:


> I can see one or two Genies but the proposition was that they would somehow use Genie Lites (and presumably Genie Minis) in place of H25s in enviroments with lots of displays. I reason that this might require some fairly careful (and trivial to screw up) partitioning of the cabling network.


AFAIK Directv never did this anywhere. There may have been speculation here they might do it, but they didn't.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> AFAIK Directv never did this anywhere. There may have been speculation here they might do it, but they didn't.


Clients are never used but multiple genie lites are installed at business pretty regularly using single tuner mode.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

west99999 said:


> Clients are never used but multiple genie lites are installed at business pretty regularly using single tuner mode.


Yes using them in single tuner mode is fine, but you don't need any "careful partitioning of the cabling network" for that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Someone had vivid fantasies


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> AFAIK Directv never did this anywhere. There may have been speculation here they might do it, but they didn't.


I didn't raise the idea. That honor belongs to Claude. I was asking how it might be implemented as an alternative to the current commercial schemes.

Not to defend the idea, but that it hasn't been done yet certainly doesn't mean that it won't be done going forward. At some point, the population of H25s to going to die out and it seems less reasonable to speculate that DIRECTV is going to start building H25s (or similar) again.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

west99999 said:


> Clients are never used but multiple genie lites are installed at business pretty regularly using single tuner mode.


That is something that I failed to consider. It seems like a terrible waste.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Directv will have to build something for commercial customers if H25s start dying off.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

slice1900 said:


> Directv will have to build something for commercial customers if H25s start dying off.


I am aware of at least one account that has a stack of DVRs, with the DVR service disabled. Thus they serve as receivers only.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

What if they turned on all 16 tuners and gave HS17's and clients to commercial establishments? Or do they still plan on using those extra tuners for reverse band stuff (or whatever its called)?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

TheRatPatrol said:


> What if they turned on all 16 tuners and gave HS17's and clients to commercial establishments? Or do they still plan on using those extra tuners for reverse band stuff (or whatever its called)?


They could (even if only for 7 tuners) but they don't. HS17 would be annoying for commercial use for two reasons. One, the form factor sucks for commercial, and two you can't turn off the built-in wifi if you aren't using it. But the clients would allow wireless for those want to use it, and you could use ethernet instead of coax wiring if you wanted (using a DECA at the client to convert back to coax at the last foot)


----------



## 1DAVE1 (Oct 22, 2007)

HR24's quite rare. They are keeping H24's in stock for select situations. I would buy a cheap WD green drive, pop the cover and replace it. By the time you're done with it dtv ain't gonna even want it back.


----------

